# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO*[/align]


[align=center]HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO freckledimple, and Butterfinger![/align]


[align=center]




[/align]


[align=center]Please keep mouse_chalk in your thoughts. She's having surgery today.



[/align]


[align=center]JadeIcing is taking Wyatt to the vet this evening at 7pm. She noticed a weird bump at the corner of his lips when she gave him a Gotcha kiss. I know he could use some thoughts and prayers also! ray:[/align]


[align=center]We have a lot of people who could use good vibes sent their way: Especially Phinnsmommy, MsBinky, and Becknutt. :group:[/align]


[align=center]Little Bay Poo updated her blog, and gave some helpful information on camera use with photos of the boys for examples! :camera[/align]


[align=center]Along with the moving, settling in and all that stuff, Undergunfire managed to aquire a foster bunny! He needs to get his eye checked by the vet but heâs sure a cutie!! :angel:[/align]


[align=center]CONGRATULATIONS TO: Pet Bunny who actually decided that yesterday was FEY! And the others that came close first! LOL! [/align]


[align=center]*Any guesses for todayâs mystery bunny?*[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you. I will let everyone know when I get home.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness, is that ever a cute picture! I don't recognize the bunno though, she's purdy :inlove: And good luck to Jen, Alicia and Amy!


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2008)

keep Pantoufle and Toulouse in thoughts today!

i just dropped them off at the vet to get some neuters!


----------



## Alexah (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm not 100%, but I think I might know who that cute little bunny is...

Is that Katie's Stewette aka Zoey?

Ooh, I hope I'm right! Either which way, she's a cutie.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 2, 2008)

Zoey :biggrin2:I think Alexah was right 

Happy Birthday Freckledimple and Butterfinger!

I'm wishing all RO members a great day :rose:


----------



## osprey (Apr 2, 2008)

For those of you who remember Marilyn the little hotot mommy and her babies, her son Denali is getting neutered today. I dropped him off at the hospital this morning.

Good luck little buddy!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

How are they doing? anymore homes or potential homes for them? Marilyn is so sweet!


----------



## osprey (Apr 2, 2008)

Shasta and Lassen have been adopted. Denali has an appointment with a potential adopter on Saturday, and Marilyn will be shown at our adoption show on Saturday looking for her own home. Marilyn will go to another foster site after Saturday's show if she isn't adopted, I am getting far too attached to her and my wife wants her living room back.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 2, 2008)

What the... How did I not recognize Zoey?! I think I kinda look for pictures I've seen before and since Zoey doesn't have any distinctive markings, I didn't know for sure it was her. Or at least that's my excuse. I hang my head in shame... and am going to go get up to date on Wash and Zoey's blog!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

I think what is most fun about this "game" is that we don't always recognize the bunnies away from their "owners and mates"...... 

Don't feel bad. There are times when I will walk into the barn and the horses are all out. If they are all together in one pasture I might see Dakota and think he's Missy from a distance or visa versa cause they are brother and sister and look enough alike that I can't tell without seeing their male/femaleness and closup of their faces! 

I still can't tell who is who on a Palomino horse farm we live near and visit often! We even leased a horse from them. I see her and know cause she's got a sway back she's so old LOL!


----------



## trailsend (Apr 2, 2008)

It's Tundrakatiebeans Zoey right?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 2, 2008)

I leave in 13 minutes?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> It's Tundrakatiebeans Zoey right?


Right! :biggrin2:



Good Luck JadeIcing! Can I bunnysit Teresa while you are gone?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 2, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *trailsend wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It's Tundrakatiebeans Zoey right?
> ...





Thank you. Abcess it burstsometime between the morning andgetting to the vet. On meds. :nonono:NO! :no:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

So it was an abcess but it's drained now? 

I sure hope he does ok now!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 2, 2008)

*Yup when we got there pus was coming out. :vomit:She than flushed it and filed his teeth. That may be a regular thing. :?*

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> So it was an abcess but it's drained now?
> 
> I sure hope he does ok now!


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 2, 2008)

Ewww I hate abcesses. I'm sorry you have to deal with one. Glad you caught it early though. :hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sorry it may be a regular thing but I'm glad it wasn't worse than it was....

Peg


----------

